# Braucht grub partitionen?

## ichbinsisyphos

Ich hab mein Betriebssystem auf einer CompactFlash disk. Und als ich gerade neu installiert habe, hab ich gar nicht erst Partitionen erstellt, sondern das ganze Laufwerk formatiert.

Irgendwie will grub nicht richtig. Das kann natürlich viele Gründe haben, aber ich würd erst mal das aus dem Weg haben ...

----------

## disi

Also ich habe mir hier einen boot stick gebaut und keine Probleme. System Rescue Image ist in einer Partition und BT4 auf der anderen. Das Grub startet von der System Rescue Partition ganz normal aus dem /boot

Hast du Probleme Grub in den MBR zu schreiben oder mit dem Starten?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Das heißt, du hast partitioniert?

Bei grub-install gibts keine Fehler, nur beim Starten hängt er dann.

Ich bin aber auf Ubuntu im Moment und das nennt z.B. "dev/hda" "dev/sda", könnt auch an diesbezüglichen Inkompatibilitäten liegen.

----------

## disi

Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung? Bei der Installation in den MBR juckt Grub nicht ob sda oder hda, der kennt nur hd0 usw.

Befehle:

```
#grub --no-floppy

#root (hd0,0)

#setup (hd0)

#quit
```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Zuerst Error 16, dann 15. Ich bin aber nicht sicher wie der allerletzte Stand ist, ich war nicht geduldig genug so lange zu warten.

Die device.map braucht er also nur beim Installieren in den MBR, danach nie wieder?

----------

## disi

Mach mal ohne grub-install wie ich oben geschrieben habe, bei Fehler 16 mal den Eintrag in der grub.conf von root=/dev/hda auf root=/dev/sda wechseln oder andersrum.

Meine grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:EvenNewerTux console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs
```

Fuer den Stick habe ich:

```
title SystemRescueCd 32bit

kernel (hd0,0)/isolinux/rescuecd

initrd (hd0,0)/isolinux/initram.igz

title SystemRescueCd 64bit

kernel (hd0,0)/isolinux/rescue64

initrd (hd0,0)/isolinux/initram.igz

title Backtrack 4 beta

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz ramdisk_size=6666 changes=slaxchanges root=/dev/ram0

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd.gz
```

//edit: muss nu heia machen  :Sad:  Viel Glueck 

//edit: Vergiss was ich da bei Fehler 16 geschrieben habe  :Smile:  an dem Punkt sind wir noch nicht bei /dev  :Smile: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *disi wrote:*   

> ... Vergiss was ich da bei Fehler 16 geschrieben habe  an dem Punkt sind wir noch nicht bei /dev ...

 

Ja eben, was soll dann der Blödsinn? "device string" ist doch ein "/dev/soundso" im Gegensatz zur "number" in (hd0,0), oder?

```
GRUB Loading stage1.5.

GRUB loading please wait

Error 16
```

Bis zur Fehlermeldung vergeht sicher eine Minute.

Übrigens hat grub beim händischen install die ganze Platte erkannt und eine dementsprechende Meldung ausgegeben, scheint also keine Probleme damit zu haben.

Die Ausgabe heißt, dass stage1.5 erfolgreich geladen wurde und der Fehler erst bei stage2 passiert?

Laut FAQ ist error 16: 

 *Quote:*   

> 16 : "Device string unrecognizable"
> 
> This error is returned if a device string was expected, and the string encountered didn't fit the syntax/rules listed in the Filesystem Description.

 

Was für ein string, wo bekommt er den her?

Kann er an der Stelle auch schon abbrechen, wenn in der grub.conf was nicht passt?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest mal die menu.lst posten.

Generell verstehe ich nicht, was du mit "hab ich gar nicht erst Partitionen erstellt, sondern das ganze Laufwerk formatiert." meinst.

/dev/hda ist (d)eine Karte/Festplatte.

/dev/hda1-x sind die Partitionen.

Du brauchst mindestens 1 Partition, um ein lauffähiges Linux aufzusetzen. Direkt auf /dev/hda kannst du nix machen (außer Operationen mid hdparm)

Tobi

----------

## disi

Wenn er keine Partition haette, dann haette root (hd0,0) einen Fehler geworfen denke ich. Da sagt er normal so etwas wie "bla bla Partition filesystem ext2 usw."

Die grub.conf oder menu.lst wuerde wirklich einmal interessieren. Vielleicht solltest du die so gestalten wie bei meinem Stick mit kernel (hd0,0)/meinkernel usw.   :Idea: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du brauchst mindestens 1 Partition, um ein lauffähiges Linux aufzusetzen. Direkt auf /dev/hda kannst du nix machen (außer Operationen mid hdparm)
> 
> Tobi

 Warum? Seh ich nicht ein.

Ich hab keine Partitionen, bei mir heißts

```
 root (hd0)
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Warum? Seh ich nicht ein.

 

Ohne Partitionen geht nun mal nichts. Du musst mindestens eine primäre Partition haben (sollte auch so sein).

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab keine Partitionen, bei mir heißts
> 
> ```
>  root (hd0)
> ```
> ...

 

Tja... Und das ist eigentlich gar nicht möglich oder sollte zumindest nicht möglich sein.

Wie gesagt: Auch wenn du "die ganze Festplatte formatierst", sollte eine (Primär)-Partition existieren.

WIE hast du sie denn formatiert?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Was ist los ... ernsthaft?

Der thread-title lautet "braucht grub partitionen?", darin schreibe ich ich habe nicht partitioniert. Im Folgenden wiederhole ich diese Tatsache mehrere male.

Ich könnt dir schon sagen, wie ich formatiert habe. Dann würd ich mir aber wie ein Idiot vorkommen. Willst du das?

grub scheint kein Problem damit zu haben:

```
grub> root (hd0)

root (hd0)

 Filesystem type is reiserfs, using whole disk

grub> setup (hd0)

setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  19 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+19 p (hd0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit

quit
```

----------

## disi

Kannst du denn mal deine menu.lst posten? Da musst du ja dann haben kernel (hd0)/boot/blubbbla

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

```
default 3

timeout 5

title = Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r5 CF pivot_root

root (hd0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.28-r5 root=/dev/ram0 rw init=/linuxrc

initrd /boot/initrd

title = Gentoo Linux 2.6.26-r4 CF pivot_root

root (hd0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.26-r4 root=/dev/ram0 rw init=/linuxrc

initrd /boot/initrd

title = Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r1 HD

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.28-r1 root=/dev/sdb1

title = Gentoo Linux 2.6.30 CF pivot_root

root (hd0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.30 root=/dev/ram0 rw init=/linuxrc

initrd /boot/initrd

```

----------

## disi

Also da Grub auch von LiveCDs laeuft sollte das so gehen... ich suche mich gerade dusselig nach LiveCD installations Methoden und Probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ja, aber der Fehler passiert ja vor dem Laden der menu.lst, oder? Zumindest siehts für mich so aus.

----------

## disi

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe:

```
# mke2fs /dev/fd0

# mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt

# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt fd0

# umount /mnt
```

Dann muesste das in deinem Fall so aussehen:

```

# mount -t ext2 /dev/sda /mnt (oder was auch immer das Laufwerk gerade ist)

# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt hd0 (wobei /mnt das Verzeichnis ist mit dem / auf dem Laufwerk)

# umount /mnt

```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ok, und da ich grub in einer chroot ausführe kann ich mir --root-directory auch noch sparen und es sollt ganz normal funktionieren, wie man das gewohnt ist.

Es sei denn, bei Festplatten ist das irgendwie anders ... Google-Suche nach dem Thema ist wirklich frustrierend.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Ok, und da ich grub in einer chroot ausführe kann ich mir --root-directory auch noch sparen und es sollt ganz normal funktionieren, wie man das gewohnt ist.
> 
> Es sei denn, bei Festplatten ist das irgendwie anders ... Google-Suche nach dem Thema ist wirklich frustrierend.

 

edit: Wieso hast du in deiner grub.conf  *Quote:*   

> real_root=/dev/sda3

  angegeben, wenn du eine initrd lädst? Wozu brauchst du überhaupt eine initrd?

----------

## disi

splash image...   :Very Happy: 

Wobei ich da auch einem Howto gefolgt bin, so weit ich es verstehe wird erstmal der Kernel in den Ram geladen und gestartet, dabei entdeckt er die devices und laedt die module und das Splashimage, dann zurueck auf die Festplatte und der Bootvorgang geht weiter...

//edit: du kannst ja nochmal den Anfang der Platte ueberbuegeln und neu installieren, vielleicht ist da etwas korrupt oder so:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
```

dann nochmal installieren, falls du das noch nicht versucht hast. Denkst du es schrottet das Filesystem, wenn du doch noch am Ende deiner Platte eine kleine Partition anlegst und dort Grub reinhaust?

Ansonsten wuerde ich einfach mit tar alles irgendwo in ein Archiv schreiben, Platte partitionieren, Archiv entpacken, und aufgeben  :Very Happy: 

//edit: oder einfach mal das gleiche setup mit Lilo versuchen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Du brauchst mindestens 1 Partition, um ein lauffähiges Linux aufzusetzen. Direkt auf /dev/hda kannst du nix machen (außer Operationen mid hdparm)
> 
> Tobi Warum? Seh ich nicht ein.
> 
> Ich hab keine Partitionen, bei mir heißts
> ...

 

Ich klinke mich hier aus, und werde dir nicht helfen.

Das ist einfach nur frech, wenn ich dir eine Tatsache in der Linux Welt sage und du sagst, dass du das nicht einsiehst.

Kommt bei mir rüber wie: 

Ich: 1+1=2

Du: Seh ich nicht ein.

...

[logout]

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Naja, wenigsten fällt mir wieder ein, wieso ich damals den deutschen Teil des Forums so zum Kotzen fand.

Du verlangst von mir, dass ich irgendeine hingeschmissene Aussage kritiklos hinnehme, obwohl livecds und so weiter dagegensprechen. Wenn ich wissen will wieso, dann bin ich "frech". Tut mir leid, aber so funktioniert die Welt nicht, Junge.

----------

## disi

Also hier wird darauf eingegangen, dass es gefaehrlich ist. Das Filesystem koennte nicht genug Platz fuer den Boot Code lassen: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=532896

Ein Bug Report fuer PV-GRUB built from Xen 3.3.0 zu dem Problem im Xen-Devel von September 08: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-devel/2008-09/msg00495.html

such mal nach "whole disk" und grub bei Google und Co.   :Wink: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Hmm, in dem Fall wurde beim Schreiben von grub in den MBR das filesystem zerstört werden? Ich kann aber rein-chroot-en.

Es gibts aber irgendwelche Probleme beim mounten beim boot-Vorgang. Aber in ubuntu ist das alles nicht sehr transparent.

Ich hab aber auch nicht die Probleme wie der Typ vom xen-sources-board. grub erkennt bei mir das filesystem.

Die Frage ist, ob ich mkreiserfs sagen kann, beim formatieren am Beginn mehr Platz freizulassen. Selbst wenn ich neu formatieren muss, würd ichs lieber ohne partitionieren machen, wenns geht.

----------

## disi

Es ist vielleicht das Filesystem das alles put macht. Wenn ich mir den Guide fuer System Rescue angucke, da wird das filesystem erstellt auf dem device und dann der mbr via dd nochmal draufgemacht. Dann copy usw...

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick

Also muesstest du folgendes machen:

Mache ein mbr backup:

```
dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1 
```

Kopiere alle deine Dateien auf der Platte irgendwo hin:

```
cp -ar /mnt/meineplatte /tmp/vielplatz
```

dann formatiere deine Platte:

```
umount /mnt/meineplatte

mkreiserfs /dev/wasauchimmer
```

Dann schreibe den mbr auf die Platte:

```
dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/sdwasauchimmer 
```

dann kopiere alles zurueck:

```
mount /dev/wasauchimmer /mnt/meineplatte

cp -ar /tmp/vielplatz/* /mnt/meineplatte
```

chroot und nochmal grub installieren, gucken ob das klappt...

//edit: vorrausgesetzt die Aktion schrottet nicht das filesystem  :Smile: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Im Moment kann ich nicht dran arbeiten, weil das system am updaten ist. Aber wieso muss ich den MBR sichern, erstellt den grub nicht neu?

Es funktioniert übrigens auch nicht mit partitionieren. Ich geh schön langsam von einem hardware-Fehler aus.

----------

## disi

Du nimmst reiserfs als FS fuer die Boot Partition...

Ich habe das Gestern nochmal mit einem Stick auf ext2 versucht und bekam den "unknown filesystem using whole disk" error.

Also ich wuerde wirklich etwas handfestes bauen eine ext2 Partition zum Booten und eine Partition fuers System.   :Wink: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Das wird wirklich seltsam hier. Ich bring das Ding nicht zum booten.

* CF läßt sich auf beiden IDE-Adaptern (hab mir einen neuen gekauft, weil ich dachte er wäre kaputt) nicht booten, aber in Ubuntu mounten, lesen und beschreiben.

* Für eine zweite CF-Karte die ich habe gilt das selbe.

* CDROM auf IDE-Steckplatz bootet.

* Beide CFs booten am PC und am laptop mit einem CF-SATA-Adapter.

Der CF-IDE-Adapter ist nagelneu. Ich kann kaum annehmen, dass er defekt ist. Aus Mangel an anderen Einfällen werd ich ihn trotzdem umtauschen.

Irgendwie schauts aber aus, als hätte ich einen Hardware-Defekt, der mir das booten von CF am IDE-port verbietet aber nichts anderes.

Ich hatte die Karte jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr im Dauereinsatz, also früher hats funktioniert.

----------

## manuels

Schuss ins Blaue: hast du ein BIOS-Update gemacht?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Schuss ins Blaue: hast du ein BIOS-Update gemacht?

 nein, hab ich nicht.

----------

